# New Machine shed



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

60' x 128' x 18'

Doors to put in yet.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Whats the plan for that building? Just additional equipment storage?


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaMike said:


> Whats the plan for that building? Just additional equipment storage?


Yes mostly.I am going to pour the front 40' with concrete so I can stack pallets if needed.Or be able to unfold equipment and not tie up the shop.

I may store a little primo hay also??/

it will free up my other building for warehouse and shop mostly

I'm going to use crushed asphalt in the back 90'


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

She's a beauty Cy!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice Cy. Let us know what you think of the crushed asphalt after you lay it down. Been thinking of going the same way for hay storage.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I like the crushed concrete better than asphalt here because the sizing is much more uniform with the crushed concrete. We have had crushed asphalt here for a long time and it is great for a new road bed or a feeding pad at the edge of woods etc. But our crushed asphalt can have larger 4-5" chunks scattered throughout. Yours may be much more finer and consistent than ours.

On the other hand, our crushed concrete is typically about the size of a .50 cent piece and locks well together. It is much more rounded than the crushed asphalt. It is relatively new here(last couple of years) as far as being able to purchase it. It blades well as far as distribution.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> I like the crushed concrete better than asphalt here because the sizing is much more uniform with the crushed concrete. We have had crushed asphalt here for a long time and it is great for a new road bed or a feeding pad at the edge of woods etc. But our crushed asphalt can have larger 4-5" chunks scattered throughout. Yours may be much more finer and consistent than ours.
> 
> On the other hand, our crushed concrete is typically about the size of a .50 cent piece and locks well together. It is much more rounded than the crushed asphalt. It is relatively new here(last couple of years) as far as being able to purchase it. It blades well as far as distribution.
> 
> Regards, Mike


This crushed asphalt is ran threw a crusher so it doesn't have the bigger chunksI was just at a hay customers and he just happened to be doing same thing I was planing on.He had clay in back part of his shed and hated it was so dusty so he dug out 4" and replaced it with the crushed asphalt.Was also speeding it around yard and the biggest size was about a 1" but most was smaller,t was easy spreading like gravel.

so anyway Ihad talked to a friend how is a Forman for a co that does paving etc as they had a pile at a pit 4 miles away and he said that wasn't crushed asphalt an had the big chunks in it so not what I would want.He had a term for it but it was asphalt after ground off road so it had some digger chunks In yet.Definatly not what I wanted he said.Needs to be run threw crusher first.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I put down some crushed asphalt. Around here they call it "millings". There is a big variety in quality. The better stuff with a lot of asphalt in it works well. You really need to roll it when its hot and maybe even spray it with diesel fuel as you roll it. I had mine sprayed with "road oil" from a local paving company. That really helps to glue the stuff together...


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That is a nice machine shed. Congratulations.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

sorry about double pics


----------

